# So what IS Your Position? (Speuter)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just curious what everyone's position here is on spay/neuter. I think I kind of confused my mom with mine. 

I do not want to neuter any males I have, unless it is for health issues or if I feel it is necessary. (Like trying to scale the fence or dig out of the yard or showing extreme stress if a female comes in heat). But that would be after they're at least 2. I think it's healthier for males to remain intact.

I would always have my females spayed after they reach maturity, because I feel it would be less risky to have a female spayed, particularly with pyometra. Not to mention, more sanitary. 

However, I _always_ encourage spay/neuter because I know a very large majority of the pet owning population is incapable of containing an intact dog.

What's your take? *I'm not trying to start a debate, I just want to see where everyone stands*.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I will always speuter every single one of my pets, no exceptions.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I will always spay/neuter my pet. There's no reason to keep your animal intact unless you plan on breeding to better the breed. I feel the same way about my horses as well.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have all my cats/dogs spayed/neutered - I'm just waiting until Kai is 18 mos - 2 yo - I (and the vet) want him fully matured first.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the idea of keeping males intact but I dont want to have an accident and end up with an oops litter. So I will neuter any future male dogs between 1.5-2 years old. 

As for females, I dont want to deal with them going into heat so I will spay them between 6 months and 1 year old.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that the huge majority of pet owners just aren't responsible enough to own an intact animal. This is borne out by the HUGE number of poorly bred animals that are for sale or to be given away on Craigslist, kijiji, etc. Therefore I think most dogs and cats should be speutered before they get a chance to reproduce. I think any dog or cat that spends any time unsupervised outdoors should be speutered before sexual maturity unless they are kept in a secure kennel (not just a fenced yard). 

For people who keep their dogs indoors and are committed to preventing unwanted litters, I say they should be able to do whatever they feel is best. Waiting until maturity is great, choosing not to speuter is great, IF the owner is truly able and committed to preventing unwanted litters. 

I'll probably get hate mail over this, but if you have dogs of both genders and aren't a breeder, I really think either the males or females should be altered. I have seen literally hundreds of cases where people "didn't intend to breed their dogs" but it happened anyway. They don't know what happened, they just let their intact dogs alone for a _second_ and the next thing you know she's bred! Or they come home from work and their intact male has destroyed his crate and chewed through a wall to get to their female in heat.

Personally, I only have males. Rocky was neutered at 9 months. Cash was neutered when I got him at the shelter. My puppy will be neutered around 1.5 or 2 years.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think I'd be comfortable having an intact male in the house with a bitch in heat unsupervised, even if they 'couldn't get to each other.' Another reason I'd have the girls fixed. I like boys, though.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My dogs will ALWAYS be spayed/neutered. I see *no* reason whatsoever not to unless you are breeding.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll always have girls spayed, but males will remain intact unless I have a reason to neuter. Frag will be getting neutered so that we can show, but if we didn't, he'd remain intact.

ETA; I don't like the tone of many people saying "I see NO reason not to if you aren't breeding" this isn't supposed to be a debate. I've done research and feel the risks of health issues far outweigh the odds of Frag knocking up a bitch. Not gonna put my dogs through those possibilities. There's no reason TO neuter, imo.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My previous dogs were all spayed or neutered very early as they came through the rescue system. 

After my personal research and vet recommendations Zeke will stay intact until at least 1.5/2.

If we ever add a female to the family, I'll let her go through 1 heat cycle, then spay. 

I don't want to ever be a breeder, and I certainly want to avoid any accidents. JMO.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never neutered my males. Never had an oops litter either. The leash laws are so strict around here. In my 23 years living here, I have seen 2 dogs wandering around alone. One of them I caught and brought back to the owners and the other had an owner following not far behind in his car, trying to get the little guy back.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I wasn't opening a debate, I was stating my opinion. And that is what it is, period. If you don't like it, and you want to listen to the OP and not debate, I suggest you don't answer MY post and only answer HERS. I'm entitled to my beliefs, as are you. Mine will not change.



DJEtzel said:


> I'll always have girls spayed, but males will remain intact unless I have a reason to neuter. Frag will be getting neutered so that we can show, but if we didn't, he'd remain intact.
> 
> ETA; I don't like the tone of many people saying "I see NO reason not to if you aren't breeding" this isn't supposed to be a debate. I've done research and feel the risks of health issues far outweigh the odds of Frag knocking up a bitch. Not gonna put my dogs through those possibilities. There's no reason TO neuter, imo.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Ace will stay intact unless a medical reason should arise to do other.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

All of our cats/dogs are spayed/neutered and always will be. I never want the chance of my males impregnating someone else's dog or theirs impregnating mine. 
We learned our lesson a long time ago when we hesistated a neuter on a 8 month old shepherd mix(large) and he tied with our small dalmatian. We had just gotten her and her previous owners dropped her off at our house in heat(they didn't tell us that little tidbit). She had to have an emergency spay while in heat. It was pricey and she had a long recovery time,but she was worth it. The vet said because she was so small she probably would not have made it through the birthing. Every since then all cats/dogs are spayed/neutered.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I've owned several male GSD or GSD/mix and left them intact. DJ is cut but he was done before I got him.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

I will probably spay/neuter all my dogs, after they reach maturity. It's just personal preference. If I wasn't so scared of oops litters, I would probably leaves the males intact. With the precautions I take for all my dogs, it would probably be 1 in a million that he would actually get loose. But I'm just a play-it-safe type person when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My barn cats are spayed for obvious reasons. My Golden was neutered due to health reasons. My lap dog rescues always come to me already altered. My GSD will not be neutered unless there is a medical / behavioral reason. And I don't intend on ever utilizing him for breeding.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would spay any female before first heat as there's no way I could deal with a bitch in heat without going crazy myself.

I have always neutered my males between 1-1.5 years of age. My current dog is not neutered and probably will not be neutered. He's my first real quality dog and he doesn't need to be neutered; at least not yet, maybe sometime down the road. Ok, could I be more wishy-washy?

I want just about all other people to spay and neuter their dogs right away as most people can't be trusted with an intact dog.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

i will always spay/neuter my dogs. although when i get my boy, i'm going to wait until he's older to do it (a year maybe?) because i read somewhere they look more masculine if you wait longer.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Since the majority of my pets are rescues they are already fixed. lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My male will remain intact unless health issues arise that make neutering necessary. He will NOT be bred. I believe the health benefits outweigh the risks of neutering and I can assure he will not have the opportunity to breed.

Females, I will wait for maturity but will then spay as I believe the health risks are greater in not spaying for females, and dealing with heat cycles is not something I am prepared or willing to do.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

i will always spay or neuter my dogs. i had my female spayed at 7 months and had a rescue that was already fixed. there are too many pets already in my city and tons of irresponsible dog owners and owners who cannot afford to get their animals fixed. the local dog park doesnt allow non fixed males plus i honestly don't want to deal with my dog going into heat. plus if she were to get blind sided by a stray or such she would be protected. luckily, our animal control has a "neuter communter". its a bus from animal control that goes to different parts of the county and you can have your pet fixed, get it mircrochipped, its lisence, and its rabbies for $25. we have tons of people who really care about their animals and who can control the un fixed dogs, but the majority are not educated, don't want to be educated and don't care


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My male will remain intact unless health issues arise that make neutering necessary. He will NOT be bred. I believe the health benefits outweigh the risks of neutering and I can assure he will not have the opportunity to breed.
> 
> Females, I will wait for maturity but will then spay as I believe the health risks are greater in not spaying for females, and dealing with heat cycles is not something I am prepared or willing to do.


This is my position. I would consider neutering if I thought it would help with behavioral issues that could not be handled with training --as a last resort.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't see why all non-breeding dogs are not neutered. I expect there are as many studies for or against with regard to health. As far as expecting behavior to change, my son's dog was just as fiesty after neutering as before. My females didn't get fat or soft.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Sticking to the OP's thread....

After much research my males will stay intact.
I spay/neuter females at a year if they are not going to be shown.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I think that the huge majority of pet owners just aren't responsible enough to own an intact animal. This is borne out by the HUGE number of poorly bred animals that are for sale or to be given away on Craigslist, kijiji, etc. Therefore I think most dogs and cats should be speutered before they get a chance to reproduce. I think any dog or cat that spends any time unsupervised outdoors should be speutered before sexual maturity unless they are kept in a secure kennel (not just a fenced yard).
> 
> For people who keep their dogs indoors and are committed to preventing unwanted litters, I say they should be able to do whatever they feel is best. Waiting until maturity is great, choosing not to speuter is great, IF the owner is truly able and committed to preventing unwanted litters.
> 
> ...


:toasting: Very well said!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I think that the huge majority of pet owners just aren't responsible enough to own an intact animal. This is borne out by the HUGE number of poorly bred animals that are for sale or to be given away on Craigslist, kijiji, etc. Therefore I think most dogs and cats should be speutered before they get a chance to reproduce. I think any dog or cat that spends any time unsupervised outdoors should be speutered before sexual maturity unless they are kept in a secure kennel (not just a fenced yard).
> 
> For people who keep their dogs indoors and are committed to preventing unwanted litters, I say they should be able to do whatever they feel is best. Waiting until maturity is great, choosing not to speuter is great, IF the owner is truly able and committed to preventing unwanted litters.
> 
> ...


I also agree! Very well said. And I would have my females spayed/Neuterd over my males


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I will always spay/neuter.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I spay/neuter all of my animals.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

i was just wondering for those that don't spay/neuter, do you make some sort of agreement with the breeder? all of the breeders i looked at had it in the contract that they had to be spayed/neutered at 6 months, and i have to buy a "breeding" contract for my male to keep his stuff until he's 1, even though i'm not breeding, do most breeders not require it?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I had limited registration on my male, which means if he is bred, I can not register the litter as purebred, even if both dogs are registered with papers.

I will say that my breeder has offered to lift my limited registration if I need it to be for shows, etc.. if I wish it too. She understands that I am a responsible, education owner and thankfully trusts my judgment (I have proven that I can handle it).

I talked to my breeder before I put a deposit down (she asked what my plans were and also suggested to keep intact for at least 2-3 years) and explained why I wanted to keep him intact/wait till he matured as well as what I would do to ensure no litter was produced.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

My dogs will remain intact unless there is a health problem that directly necessitates otherwise.

I don't breed, and have no intention of ever breeding.

The average pet owner is likely not responsible enough to own intact animals without preventing unwanted breedings, and should alter their animals.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Males never never never- females 15-24 months


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

King&Skylar said:


> i was just wondering for those that don't spay/neuter, do you make some sort of agreement with the breeder? all of the breeders i looked at had it in the contract that they had to be spayed/neutered at 6 months, and i have to buy a "breeding" contract for my male to keep his stuff until he's 1, even though i'm not breeding, do most breeders not require it?


Maybe that's more common in Canada? Most of the breeders I've spoken with or checked into sell their dogs on a limited registration, which means if you breed the dog their offspring can't be registered. But they leave the issue of when/if to spay/neuter up to the owners. Often they will allow you to switch to full registration once certain requirements are fulfilled, like hip and elbow certifications, show points, or performance titles. I certainly would not pay the breeder extra just for the privilege of keeping my dog intact.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

My breeder prefers leaving animals intact as long as the owner can responsibly accommodate it. She, like many others, believes that hormones are important for health.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Emoore said:


> *Maybe that's more common in Canada?* Most of the breeders I've spoken with or checked into sell their dogs on a limited registration, which means if you breed the dog their offspring can't be registered. But they leave the issue of when/if to spay/neuter up to the owners. Often they will allow you to switch to full registration once certain requirements are fulfilled, like hip and elbow certifications, show points, or performance titles. I certainly would not pay the breeder extra just for the privilege of keeping my dog intact.



Not that I have found... 

I have spoken to MANY Canadian breeders, both whom I consider reptuable and those who I don't and I find them all kind of on the same page in regards to spay/neuter/registration.

I will say that about 80% of the breeders I talked too sell their pups with limited registration but would be more than happy to lift that if you had interest in show/venue where a intact animal would be needed.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I do not plan on neutering Jackson or any males I have in the future. Our Lab is neutered, and was neutered at 6 months old. He has problems holding his pee, he urinates on people (lifts his leg), and he JUST started humping on Jackson (EEK!) I got him to stop in about a week, but still! So personally I feel it was a huge waste of money because he still developed the nusiance behaviors that were not even there to begin with. Plus, all of the things I have found weighing the risks and benefits of spay/neuter, it seems to be healthier for males to remain intact.

If I was to ever have two dogs of opposite sex in the same house, I would spay the female. Plus, they seem to have more health risks and the decision seems more complex, I would probably spay at 1-2 years. And if I were to have my dogs living outside, where they had a chance to get to another dog, I would opt to get them fixed. But I will never have another "outside dog."


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Because the behaviors aren't really related to hormones themselves, but sexual maturity, neutering only works to prevent them if the dog is neutered before sexual maturity. Which unfortunately, varies from breed to breed, line to line and dog to dog.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> Because the behaviors aren't really related to hormones themselves, but sexual maturity, neutering only works to prevent them if the dog is neutered before sexual maturity. Which unfortunately, varies from breed to breed, line to line and dog to dog.


Which may be true.

I just don't see how none of these behaviors existed before, but first showed up about 6 months after his neuter? And the humping, nearly a year later? How inconvenient! :wild:


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Behavioral issues can crop up at any time. Old dog getting older, young dog getting older, he feels comfortable challenging the older dog's position.
He pees on people as a sign of disrespect and dominance. These are training issues.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My personal opinion for MY animals is all my cats get fixed. My dogs, i'd like to keep my males intact because they're never in a position to be the other half of that oops litter but my females i'll have spayed once they're about 2 years old simply because i dont want or need to deal with a heat cycle every 6 months.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Our cats are all rescues, and fixed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I believe that it is healthier for both males and females to remain intact. So long as none of my critters have a serious issue with those parts, they will remain intact.

I believe that if people cannot properly contain an intact dog or bitch, they should not own any dog, altered or not.

I believe that if people own dogs of opposite sexes, and do not wish to separate them completely during heat cycles, then they should alter one or both.

I believe that if people are afraid of possible intact dog behaviors, or the inconvenience of the heat cycle, and they have no desire to show or breed, they should alter their animal, and no one should be negative about that decision.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> My personal opinion for MY animals is all my cats get fixed. My dogs, i'd like to keep my males intact because they're never in a position to be the other half of that oops litter but my females i'll have spayed once they're about 2 years old simply because i dont want or need to deal with a heat cycle every 6 months.


 
i've never gone without having at least one cat in the house in my entire life. i just dont need the spraying males or the constantly screaming in heat females. i've done the kitten litters. They're adorable but not something i'm anxious to do again. But thats with my animals. I've also never adopted a cat from a shelter and have never paid any kind of adoption fee. But thats us. We bring home the free cats when we're ready to add a cat/kitten but all the felines will be altered. The dogs are a different story. As i said, females will be spayed at about 2 years old because i dont want or need to deal with heat cycles and if Riley hadnt been adopted from the humane society back home, he wouldnt have been altered. My males are never given the chance or opportunity to sire a litter.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

SchDDR said:


> Our cats are all rescues, and fixed.


Same.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Larien said:


> I wasn't opening a debate, I was stating my opinion. And that is what it is, period. If you don't like it, and you want to listen to the OP and not debate, I suggest you don't answer MY post and only answer HERS. I'm entitled to my beliefs, as are you. Mine will not change.


I didn't answer your post. I didn't quote you anywhere... 



King&Skylar said:


> i was just wondering for those that don't spay/neuter, do you make some sort of agreement with the breeder? all of the breeders i looked at had it in the contract that they had to be spayed/neutered at 6 months, and i have to buy a "breeding" contract for my male to keep his stuff until he's 1, even though i'm not breeding, do most breeders not require it?


Most breeders I've found require that you WAIT so many years, instead of doing it soon, if they require it at all. Most GSD breeders understand it is in the dog's best interest to grow up and not be neutered.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I will always spay/neuter my dogs. I will wait until the dog is at least 1-2 years old to spay/neuter. I have no intentions of breeding and never will. I have no intentions of showing, but I may show one my future pups(Either a male Rough Collie or male Golden Retriever not sure yet.) and I don't want to deal with heat cycles. Otherwise all my animals will be altered.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

SchDDR said:


> Our cats are all rescues, and fixed.


Same here--


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

All of our pets in the house are "Speutered" except Killian, but we have hopes he will better the breed! ;-) Even if he doesn't end up being able to better the breed. We plan to keep him in tact. Just my personal preference. 

Just like SchDDR and Kris10, our kitties are rescues, so we spayed both our girls, and when we had boy kitties, they were neutered too! <3


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

If you're not in some kind of sport and/or planning to breed, then it would be a good idea to speuter after the dog is fully matured. Most pet people can't handle an intact dog whether it's male or female. 

My senior got neutered before I knew the cons/pros on it. He was neutered at 8 months, way to young.. Still has the small head that never grew after he was neutered.

My female got spayed after a couple heats. She was spayed because I was getting tired of having to miss obedience at dog shows because she was in heat... The fees are not cheap, $30+ is a lot of money to waist when you're going for a title. So I fixed that by having her spayed, that is the only reason I spayed her and the only reason I'll fix my females in the future, unless I plan to show my future bitchs. The bleeding does not bother me. Isa kept herself clean and britches made it so much easier, just replace the pad everytime it got full just like us. Simple. 

My youngest who's 18 months is still intact. The past few weeks I've been seriously thinking of neutering him as he's starting to notice the girls, lol. Don't want him thinking about them while doing competition obedience with him.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

I am keeping him intact. I told Zeus no bar hopping, so no OOPS litters. j/k


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I speuter all my pets.

I'm waiting until Xander is about 1.5-2 before he gets neutered. 

My other female, Vega, was spayed young - I think before her first heat. 

My cats have always been speutered - the howling females/marking males thing is no fun. 

If I got a dog and was going to show it then I would keep the dog intact. 

If I had a large chunk of fenced property though and knew my dogs couldn't get out I wouldn't neuter males. I would probably still spay females but it depends on size of dog, health issues, etc.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my personal take on it is i prefer my males to remain intact but females will be spayed after a certain point in time simply because i dont like dealing with my own period so i certainly dont enjoy dealing with a dogs period. I think its healthier for the female to be spayed and to avoid the possibility of an unwanted litter. No matter what my intact animals are never in a position to be parents. My cats are ALWAYS fixed. A female cat in heat..... NO THANK YOU! and males spray after a certain point if not fixed and even have an idea of a female in heat so no thanks on that too.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I don't think I'd be comfortable having an intact male in the house with a bitch in heat unsupervised, even if they 'couldn't get to each other.' Another reason I'd have the girls fixed. I like boys, though.


I have intact male and female in my house with no issue... infact she is just starting her heat now. Neighboor has an intact female and I don't have the slightest issue with my male trying to bolt.

I prefer to keep both intact. Particularly the male.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I have intact male and female in my house with no issue... infact she is just starting her heat now. Neighboor has an intact female and I don't have the slightest issue with my male trying to bolt.
> 
> I prefer to keep both intact. Particularly the male.


How are you managing that?

It's possible that I may be adding a female in the future and always wonder how others manage having intact dogs in the house (female/male) without an issues? or are there issues?

Just curious...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just don't want to deal with the heat cycle. Yikes!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> How are you managing that?
> 
> It's possible that I may be adding a female in the future and always wonder how others manage having intact dogs in the house (female/male) without an issues? or are there issues?
> 
> Just curious...


Its pretty easy... for the entirety of the cycle, one dog goes with me everywhere, the other remains confined at home. I rotate who goes which day. If you've seen my post elsewhere about my kennel, you'd understand the impossibility of a dog escaping it. The male chills out after a few miles from the house with the windows down. My female is certainly willing (she stands and flags her tail), but isn't quite so... desperate... as my male.

Its not for lack of wanting on my males part... he lost 10lbs in 5 days last time as he refused to eat, and I'm pretty sure he didn't sleep as he whined 24/7. Considering kenneling him this time so I can get better rest.

His desire to mate literally turns on one day, and turns right back off a week later. From completely ignoring her, to completely obsessed... kinda funny.

When they are both released in the house during her cycle, I keep a foot on her (she sleeps at my feet at this very desk... I work from home), that way, there is no sneaking off.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Most of our dogs have been spayed or neutered. The only exceptions have been Patton, working WGSD police dog (my Dad's) and Franklin (sister's collie). Franklin was a special case, he was so mild we were afraid neutering him would alter his temperament. We knew where he was 24/7 so we know he had no unintentional litters (we had a Golden Retriever breeder 2 houses down). We had plenty of offers at $1,000 plus for a puppy of his (in the 90's), but we felt it would be irresponsible. We just didn't allow doggy play dates (well Teddy helped that) and exercised him regularly. Currently all our dogs are spayed/neutered. I personally love Freyja and would love a puppy of her's but I don't have the experience nor the knowledge of what it takes to be a breeder. I felt it was far kinder not only to her and her potential puppies, but to the breed to spay her. One day in the future I might want to become a breeder...but that is too far off to even fathom now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Its pretty easy... for the entirety of the cycle, one dog goes with me everywhere, the other remains confined at home. I rotate who goes which day. If you've seen my post elsewhere about my kennel, you'd understand the impossibility of a dog escaping it. The male chills out after a few miles from the house with the windows down. My female is certainly willing (she stands and flags her tail), but isn't quite so... desperate... as my male.
> 
> Its not for lack of wanting on my males part... he lost 10lbs in 5 days last time as he refused to eat, and I'm pretty sure he didn't sleep as he whined 24/7. Considering kenneling him this time so I can get better rest.
> 
> ...


I live in a highrise apartment building and Stark gets very whinny and restless when the female two floors up goes into heat so I am trying to make plans now incase I am still renting here when the new pup comes home.

I prefer a male, but am open to a female as well. Not really picky as gender and colour don't matter too much to me.

I have a friend with another intact male who Stark is "best friends" with who is willing to watch Stark for me during that time. Same apartment building just 8 floors up on the opposite side. Both have been together when the female is in heat and we haven't had any issues thus far.. so who knows. 

This is one thing I am trying to overthink incase a female is choosen for me.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I live in a highrise apartment building and Stark gets very whinny and restless when the female two floors up goes into heat so I am trying to make plans now incase I am still renting here when the new pup comes home.
> 
> I prefer a male, but am open to a female as well. Not really picky as gender and colour don't matter too much to me.
> 
> ...


I have made arrangements with my neighbor who has an intact female that has synced up with mine, incase I have to go out of town. I don't trust anyone other than myself to have both dogs near eachother when she's in heat


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My male will remain intact unless health issues arise that make neutering necessary. He will NOT be bred. I believe the health benefits outweigh the risks of neutering and I can assure he will not have the opportunity to breed.
> 
> Females, I will wait for maturity but will then spay as I believe the health risks are greater in not spaying for females, and dealing with heat cycles is not something I am prepared or willing to do.


This is my position too, although for any future males I have I might have them get a vasectomy at 2 or 3 years old just in case.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> This is my position too, although for any future males I have I might have them get a vasectomy at 2 or 3 years old just in case.


Ironically, my male only gives a crap about my female... he's been around multiple females in heat and all but ignored them


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Our rescue cat is neutered, my GSD puppy will be spayed and my Bernese Mountian dog is intact because I show him.
Oh yea, I have even spayed my registered Quarter Horse mare, no heats and no babies.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I will always speuter every single one of my pets, no exceptions.


Same here!


----------

